
I rode in a Model S with Tesla’s v7 Beta Autopilot – Here’s how it works - rajathagasthya
http://electrek.co/2015/09/28/i-rode-in-a-model-s-equipped-with-teslas-beta-autopilot-heres-how-it-works-part-1/
======
soyiuz
This seems like a pretty terrible idea. As a driver, it is almost impossible
for me to understand the complex implementation details of a "partial"
autopilot. The car will stop in this situation, but not in this. It reads this
kind of signs and not that kind of signs. Autopilot has to be an all or
nothing proposition. Either I am in charge or the autopilot. Incidentally, the
_perception_ of who is in charge will be crucial for any legal action arising
from an accident involving the autopilot. I can imagine the case now:

Driver: "I thought it would stop" Tesla: "You should have read the manual, we
do not detect this sort of hazard and you did not listen to the warning to
take the wheel."

